# cheapest flights to Hong Kong?



## cypher007 (Jan 13, 2015)

were planning a trip to family in HK and just looking at the July-August flights prices is scarry. any ideas beyond using flight search engines? as my son is 6 I don't want anything too complicated or long.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

cypher007 said:


> were planning a trip to family in HK and just looking at the July-August flights prices is scarry. any ideas beyond using flight search engines? as my son is 6 I don't want anything too complicated or long.


Try Swiss International Airlines. I traveled from Manchester to Hong Kong via Zurich in November 2014 with Swiss and it costed me £450. Connection times are very short - only about 1 hour waiting time in Zurich.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

cypher007 said:


> were planning a trip to family in HK and just looking at the July-August flights prices is scarry. any ideas beyond using flight search engines? as my son is 6 I don't want anything too complicated or long.


I bought Qatar Airways £475 return for Feb this year. very happy with the price


----------



## cypher007 (Jan 13, 2015)

thank you for the ideas. ill try swiss maybe and see how much they are. today I found another route via finland that's not bad.


----------



## cypher007 (Jan 13, 2015)

tried swiss cheapest I could get It down to was 2200 ish. that's 2 adults and 1 child.


----------



## DrakeVault (Jan 19, 2015)

I am always looking for affordable trip in Hongkong to save some money and spend it to something relevant. I usually plan my vacation and trip ahead and check for tickets in promo.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

KLM are also a good option


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Im going in 2 weeks time for CNY. cant wait


----------



## cypher007 (Jan 13, 2015)

used some miles I had with virgin. got it down to £1883. it seems if you wait until near the end of there sale in January the price drops.


----------

